# Taxonomic chart of orchids



## tenman (Dec 28, 2008)

Does anyone know where there is a taxonomic chart of the entire orchid family including all or nearly all of the genera grouped and placed according to their relationships? I have seen several charts and cladograms, but they all contain only the major genera. Frankly, I already know encyclia and cattleya are close and cymbidiums far from them, but I'm interested in knowing where chaubardiella, chlorea, disa, gastrochilus, coelia, and other similar less commonly grown and studied genera are placed.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd like to get my hands on that too...


----------



## GaryB (Dec 29, 2008)

If you are interested in a limited # of genera, search Wikipedia. The articles list the Scientific classification from the Kingdom down to the Genus.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 29, 2008)

I've looked before for something similar and haven't found anything. I don't think anything with all/most of the genera exists yet.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 29, 2008)

What about in that book by Robert Dressler?


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2008)

1) They change too frequently for printers to stay current.oke:oke:
2) There is no universal chart given the number of taxonomists out there changing everything all the timeoke:oke:


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> 1) They change too frequently for printers to stay current.oke:oke:
> 2) There is no universal chart given the number of taxonomists out there changing everything all the timeoke:oke:




I agree with that, basically you have to know the major genera relationships within each subfamily and tribes. The more recent splits or lumps make more sense if you understand the basic divisions.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2008)

How about this:
http://www.ctu.edu.vn/~dvxe/Hoa Lan/Doc on web/TAXONOMIC ANALYSIS OF THE FAMILY ORCHIDACEAE.htm


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey!! How come we're last!?!


----------



## Elena (Dec 31, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Hey!! How come we're last!?!



Saving best for last 

Thanks, Dot, I bookmarked that, looks like a great link!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 31, 2008)

Elena said:


> Thanks, Dot, I bookmarked that, looks like a great link!



Ditto! Thanks.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 1, 2009)

Elena said:


> Saving best for last
> 
> Thanks, Dot, I bookmarked that, looks like a great link!



So did I !!! Merci! Jean


----------

